# Info on Transworld 2010



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Are you already registered?
Check out HAAShow if you haven't.
There's plenty of info about what to expect during the convention.
Also, do a YouTube search for Transworld. Plenty of videos will show up and give you an idea of what all goes on.

It's a pretty great time! Maybe I'll see you there!
.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

I am a halloween bride and would love to go to the TRANSWORLD show. I am a home haunter, but plan on becoming professional within the next 2 years. Is there any way I can go to this show? Can someone help me out please? I can purchase 2 tickets so my husband and I can have a look at what future props we need to purchase. I already have a vendor license but it is for a candy business right now.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I am a home haunter too and had bought from Skulltronix and Fright Props previously and they both sent me email invites to attend last year. Thanks guys!!!!! So, I went for my first time last year. _*YOU WILL BE BLOWN AWAY!*_ After one hour on the floor, I told hubby that I wanted to stay there forever.  

Not sure what their schedule will be this year but I went to the LIGHTS ON! tour of the local haunt, The Darkness on Thursday. Though it was supposed to be lights on, the lights were off so you really got a sense of how the haunt looks during Halloween with live props but no scare actors. Plus, you can take as much time as you want in their haunt and take pictures and video. If they do that again, be sure to go. It's expensive though, $75 a ticket.

The next day (Friday) I went on the floor and just soaked it all in. I signed up for three seminars. Two were awful but one was great. So, I hope they make them better this year _($50 a ticket)._ 

The first day I was there I didn't take any pictures or video because I didn't want to be rude but I noticed that everyone else was so on Saturday I busted out my camcorder:

YouTube - Transworld 2009: Professional Halloween Prop Show

Oh, the best part....You can *buy* props and supplies at the show for a really big discount. So, this year, I'm saving up all my pennies. Can't wait. Already made my reservations at the Lumière casino hotel. *PARTAY!* If you are planning on going, I suggest you book your hotel ASAP, there's some big basketball conference the same weekend in St. Louis. The base hotel for the show seems to be the Renaissance Hotel. But, the casino is only two blocks away from the convention center, heh 

Here's a thread I made last year showing the pictures I took: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/76678-terra-transworld.html


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*kick off party*

I like to add that Shane Dabbs the owner of Graystone Manor is having a kick off party on the Wed. the 24 at the Renn. tickets are 85. a person but its all you can eat.

here is all the details

Insane Shane’s Haunted Attractions Kick Off Party
Wednesday, March 24, 2010
This is a must-attend event for anyone participating in the TransWorld Halloween & Attractions Show in St. Louis! Connect with friends old and new, and network with other Haunts in a fun atmosphere! 

•All-you-can-eat hors d’oeuvres
•Cash bar
•DJ with music, video screens and dance floor
•Costume Contest with over a $1,000 in cash prizes
Door Prizes provided by the Haunt industries top vendors


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for all the information. I wish home haunters could be allowed into such venues.


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it a bad thing that I looked at the requirements for getting into it and thought, "Hey, I could fake that" ........


----------



## Okie_Haunt (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW!!! I am really ready for Transworld now............Thanks for all the great info!!


----------

